
Wake Word: An Algorithmic Nightmare Game - jjwiseman
https://www.theverge.com/2019/1/31/18140796/wake-word-algorithm-text-game-ai-artificial-intelligence
======
mplewis
It's possible to get into a losing state where you've sabotaged your social
rating so far that you can't ride to work anymore.

It's safe to restart – they let you skip the lengthy training session the
second time around.

------
ox_n
It doesn't work in my browser. Shame. I really felt like wasting some time
just now.

~~~
ryan-allen
What browser are you using?

------
rkagerer
What was your most interesting ending?

~~~
lozenge
Rejecting the terms of service(at the medicine cabinet)

Getting to work - which would have been more impactful if I did not make it
the first ending I reached

------
ynniv
Anyone find all the endings?

~~~
strangecasts
Wrote a short list of the endings and how to get them (spoilers):
[https://pastebin.com/xCdf9Yph](https://pastebin.com/xCdf9Yph)

There's a short scene that triggers once you've found every other ending.

~~~
ynniv
Bigger spoiler: you can import the game data in the tw-storydata tag into
[https://twinery.org/2](https://twinery.org/2)

